# Off the shelf fertilisers



## Su James (15 Sep 2015)

Hello,
We're using tropica plant growth premium fert. So far so good. But I wondered if people had other preferences. I'm not ready to go with all the complicated stuff and I'm just happy to put something ready made in.
Cheers


----------



## Julian (15 Sep 2015)

My preference is to buy the salts individually, measure them out, then mix them with water. Works out SO much cheaper. It's really not that complicated, there's lots of calculators out there that can tell you exactly what to do.

You can also buy Sodium Thiosulphate off ebay for about £3 for 100g - mix this with 1000ml of water and you have your own bottle of dechlorinator (dose 2ml per 10L of water).


----------



## PARAGUAY (15 Sep 2015)

All Tropica fertilisers are good. But if using CO2 pressurised use Tropica Specialised. I also like the Nuetro ,all in one range  with good results.Many of the experts use Tropica.and nearly all the best aquascaping suppliers stock it so that speaks volumes


----------



## Andy D (15 Sep 2015)

What are you trying to change/improve with a different fert?


----------



## parotet (17 Sep 2015)

Su James said:


> But I wondered if people had other preferences


I use both dry salts for DIY solutions and the commercial ones. Currently I have a DIY solution of potassium sulphate, a kind of DIY Tropica Specialized and a commercial micro fert (because it is difficult for me to find micro salts with Fe in the chelated forms I want for my pH). In the past I've use mainly Tropica for commercial ones and many dry salts solutions (for EI dosing, for PPS-Pro, different solutions for N, for P and for K, etc.).



Su James said:


> I'm not ready to go with all the complicated stuff and I'm just happy to put something ready made in.


Commercial fertilizers are basically water with a pinch of salts, no miracles included  For macros I'd use a NPK standard one (no need to dose separately) and for micros it depends on your water hardness and dosing frequency (Fe will be more or less available to plants depending on this). I love Tropica Premium and FlowGrow Mikro Basic, as they include several forms of chelated iron. If you have small tanks and not very demanding, commercial mixes are ok.

Jordi


----------



## ian_m (17 Sep 2015)

Or make your own Tropica fertiliser's here at about 100'th the cost.

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/allinone.htm


----------



## parotet (17 Sep 2015)

ian_m said:


> Or make your own Tropica fertiliser's here at about 100'th the cost.
> 
> http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/allinone.htm


This is the one I use (the third formulae which uses KNO3 instead of ammonium nitrate). Works perfect. I'm not really sure if the N uptake efficiency is the same (without ammonium nitrate) but who cares... just add more if needed 

Jordi


----------



## stu_ (17 Sep 2015)

Hi
Seeing as you asked for ready made rather than the complicated stuff....
TNC Complete
https://www.thenutrientcompany.com/product-category/aquarium-plant-food/


----------



## stu_ (17 Sep 2015)

Or this forum sponsor does 5% discount for Ukaps members (check their forum subfolder for the thread)
http://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/aquarium-plant-food-33-c.asp


----------



## Edvet (17 Sep 2015)

I use Salts, i have 4 cans: 1: KNO3   2: KH2PO4  3:MgSO4 and 4) CSM+B (micro's)
Monday, Wednesday and Friday: 3 teaspoons N, 1 teaspoon P en 2 teaspoons Mg all in a pint measure, add scalding water, stir and throw in the tank
Tuesday and Thursday: 1 teaspoon of micro's, in a pint measure, add scalding water, stir and throw in the tank.
I have a big tank, so scale to your need, (there are a lot of calculators out there) but that's all there is too it.


----------



## Su James (11 Oct 2015)

Thanks for all the info guys. I'll have a read through all the additional threads and pages too.


----------

